
Greenland's ice sheet melting so fast sea levels have risen 0.5mm in a month - johnny313
https://www.independent.co.uk/environment/greenland-weather-temperature-heatwave-ice-melt-sea-level-a9030361.html
======
titojankowski
Wild.

